# How to get more dense,thicker eyebrows?



## goat2x (Jan 6, 2020)

legit ways? without any massive side effect


----------



## Nosecel (Jan 6, 2020)

Pencil for brows


----------



## nastynas (Jan 6, 2020)

minoxidil, everything else is cope


----------



## Darkstrand (Jan 6, 2020)

Latisse maybe?


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Jan 6, 2020)

Dermastamping and biotinyl-GHK.

Hexapeptide 16 and pentapeptide 17 are also pretty good for thickening and lengthening hair and they're in a lot of serums.


----------



## HighTGymcel (Jan 6, 2020)

be middle eastern


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Jan 6, 2020)

nastynas said:


> minoxidil, everything else is cope


Minoxidil is just GHK-Cu but with all of GHK-Cu's positive side effects inverted.

One gives you good skin, ones gives you bad skin. One stops cell proliferation, one encourages cell proliferation.


Darkstrand said:


> Latisse maybe?


Never use latisse, it burns away the fat pads.


----------



## nastynas (Jan 6, 2020)

t


Alarico8 said:


> Minoxidil is just GHK-Cu but with all of GHK-Cu's positive side effects inverted.
> 
> One gives you good skin, ones gives you bad skin. One stops cell proliferation, one encourages cell proliferation.
> 
> Never use latisse, it burns away the fat pads.


talk english bro im low iq


----------



## Mr.cope (Jan 6, 2020)

Higher testosterone


----------



## Vidyacoper (Jan 6, 2020)

rub coconut oil into your eyebrows before u sleep and wash it during the morning, good gains within a week


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Jan 6, 2020)

nastynas said:


> talk english bro im low iq


Minoxidil and GHK-Cu both have the same impact on hair regrowth as per actual studies, but minoxidil causes bad and aged skin in a lot of people that use it whereas GHK-Cu is very good for your skin, for wound healing and also protects the skin against UV rays.


----------



## Nosecel (Jan 6, 2020)

Vidyacoper said:


> rub coconut oil into your eyebrows before u sleep and wash it during the morning, good gains within a week


Have you tried it?


----------



## nastynas (Jan 6, 2020)

Alarico8 said:


> Minoxidil and GHK-Cu both have the same impact on hair regrowth as per actual studies, but minoxidil causes bad and aged skin in a lot of people that use it whereas GHK-Cu is very good for your skin, for wound healing and also protects the skin against UV rays.


i heard foam minox is better, what about it?

so what is your best opinion to improve eyebrows, i could use slightly denser and thicker ones


----------



## maxmendietta (Jan 6, 2020)

Nosecel said:


> Have you tried it?


Castor oil is MVP for darkening and thickening.


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Jan 6, 2020)

nastynas said:


> i heard foam minox is better, what about it?
> 
> so what is your best opinion to improve eyebrows, i could use slightly denser and thicker ones


In theory dermastamping with biotinyl-GHK. Biotinyl-GHK is about 70% more effective in causing hair growth than minoxidil.


----------



## nastynas (Jan 6, 2020)

Alarico8 said:


> In theory dermastamping with biotinyl-GHK. Biotinyl-GHK is about 70% more effective in causing hair growth than minoxidil.


i see

where can i acquire it though?

or is there something that includes high of that ingredient?


----------



## Nosecel (Jan 6, 2020)

maxmendietta said:


> Castor oil is MVP for darkening and thickening.


Nononoononononononoononononononono until one of you faggots say: yes I tried it and it worked, nothing is good


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Jan 6, 2020)

nastynas said:


> i see
> 
> where can i acquire it though?
> 
> or is there something that includes high of that ingredient?


It's the core ingredient of three in Procapil.


----------



## RecessedPrettyboy (Jan 6, 2020)

Castor oil is all you will ever need trust me


----------



## Void (Jan 6, 2020)

1. Moisturize often. The hole in my eyebrow is nearly gone, and the other parts are much thicker since I started using 10% urea cream.
2. Desonide cream. Use it 2-4 weeks max because it's effects when it goes systemic haven't been studied.


----------



## maxmendietta (Jan 6, 2020)

Nosecel said:


> Nononoononononononoononononononono until one of you faggots say: yes I tried it and it worked, nothing is good


Stupid Greycel. It's all over the forums and there are thousands of online resources. This isn't some stupid broscience forum.


----------



## Deleted member 1862 (Jan 6, 2020)

castor oil did wonders for my eyelashes but it's barely doing anything for my eyebrows i have no idea why


----------



## Deleted member 1100 (Jan 6, 2020)

Vidyacoper said:


> rub coconut oil into your eyebrows before u sleep and wash it during the morning, good gains within a week



Broscience shit

Coconut oil is only useful on your scalp (and I even have my doubts if it's even worth applying on the scalp as it probably the lauric and myristic acids probably don't even penetrate the skin that well) to reduce DHT.

-------------

Latisse fucks up the fat pad


Minoxidil is the best option, you gotta be a legit retard to believe that minoxidil will fuck up your collagen because a single fucking outlier on the forum. That's like believing finasteride will destroy your skin because ONE single outlier reported that.

Assuming that minoxidil depletes your collagen, just use a fucking moisturizer to avoid the dryness, use a fucking mucopolysaccharides cream on your under eyes to avoid dark circles, and use creams and treatments to boost collagen that you should be using anyway. Only legit retards or outliers get "side effects" from that shit


----------



## Vidyacoper (Jan 6, 2020)

@Nosecel yes, i always naturally had thin eyebrows but theyre pretty thick now


----------



## Nosecel (Jan 6, 2020)

Vidyacoper said:


> @Nosecel yes, i always naturally had thin eyebrows but theyre pretty thick now


Lifefuel


----------



## manletofpeace81 (Jan 6, 2020)

minox works. but you lose the gains as soon as you stop, it happened to me.


----------



## Deleted member 470 (Jan 6, 2020)

Alarico8 said:


> biotinyl-GHK


source for this literally doesn't exist


Alarico8 said:


> It's the core ingredient of three in Procapil.


thx bro


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Jan 6, 2020)

dotacel said:


> source for this literally doesn't exist
> 
> thx bro


Procapil does also contain oleanolic acid, which is a 5-α reductase inhibitor.

The other ingredient is apigenin, which is extremely useful for blood flow.

You get hydrophilic topical anti-DHT solutions like Fluridil which can't possibly influence DHT anywhere other than where they're applied, but some topical DHT blockers actually do end up still having systemic effects. I'd expect oleanolic acid to fall into the latter group but how significant the impact actually is remains, to my knowledge, untested.

Safest bet if you don't fancy trusting shady Gook biotinyl-GHK vendors smuggling the goods into Europe inside bean sprouts would be to just go for GHK-Cu and use a less effective product knowing you're in the clear (but maybe take a zinc supplement so you don't disturb the zinc / copper balance, especially if using copious quantities of any other copper peptide also).


----------



## goat2x (Jan 6, 2020)

Vidyacoper said:


> @Nosecel yes, i always naturally had thin eyebrows but theyre pretty thick now


How to wash it off lol i rubbed castor oil on my eyebrows, next day i tried to wash it off literally my whole eyebrow came off


----------



## benignice (Jan 6, 2020)

goat2x said:


> How to wash it off lol i rubbed castor oil on my eyebrows, next day i tried to wash it off literally my whole eyebrow came off


How hard were you fucking rubbing my dude? That should _not_ have happened unless you were a) rubbing really fucking hard or b) had a weird reaction to the castor oil


----------



## goat2x (Jan 6, 2020)

benignice said:


> How hard were you fucking rubbing my dude? That should _not_ have happened unless you were a) rubbing really fucking hard or b) had a weird reaction to the castor oil


both tbh, i had white deadskin behind my eyebrows when i used it


----------



## GetThatBread (Jan 6, 2020)

I have thick eyebrows; but is there anyway to make them slanted positively


----------



## Chadelite (Jan 6, 2020)

GetThatBread said:


> I have thick eyebrows; but is there anyway to make them slanted positively


There in as eyebrow max guide here


u just grow them more and then shape it 


the guide is pinned in the looksmax archive


----------



## Gazzamogga (Jan 6, 2020)

GetThatBread said:


> I have thick eyebrows; but is there anyway to make them slanted positively


@Bewusst might know


----------



## GetThatBread (Jan 6, 2020)

Gazzamogga said:


> @Bewusst might know


I’d slay like crazy if I had his eyebrow tilt. I know it has to deal with the brow ridge and how prominent it is. Hopefully FacePulling makes the brow ridge more prominent


----------



## Deleted member 4310 (Jan 6, 2020)

Castor oil is a meme 

Eyebrowserum + dye them 
https://looksmax.org/threads/found-a-good-eyebrowserum.81722/


----------



## loromate (Jan 6, 2020)

maxmendietta said:


> Castor oil is MVP for darkening and thickening.


Cope, it made me lose my eyebrows
Whatever you do, don't put fucking castor oil on them, it is shit and has reverse effects


----------



## maxmendietta (Jan 6, 2020)

loromate said:


> Cope, it made me lose my eyebrows
> Whatever you do, don't put fucking castor oil on them, it is shit and has reverse effects


You need to take it orally.


----------



## Kinko (Jan 6, 2020)

Alarico8 said:


> Minoxidil and GHK-Cu both have the same impact on hair regrowth as per actual studies, but minoxidil causes bad and aged skin in a lot of people that use it whereas GHK-Cu is very good for your skin, for wound healing and also protects the skin against UV rays.


Where i can buy ghk cu


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Jan 6, 2020)

Kinko said:


> Where i can buy ghk cu











Copper Peptide Powder GHK-Cu 2:1 (10mg) - PureRawz


Copper Peptide Powder GHK-Cu 2:1 (Powder. 50mg). Packaged in an in airtight, sealed vile for freshness and quality. 10-15mg scoop is included. Order online now.




purerawz.co


----------



## Kinko (Jan 6, 2020)

Alarico8 said:


> Copper Peptide Powder GHK-Cu 2:1 (10mg) - PureRawz
> 
> 
> Copper Peptide Powder GHK-Cu 2:1 (Powder. 50mg). Packaged in an in airtight, sealed vile for freshness and quality. 10-15mg scoop is included. Order online now.
> ...


Is a steroid? Any side effect? Good for Temple regrouth After dermaroller?


----------



## Maxillacel (Jan 6, 2020)

squirt minoxidil directly into your mouth


----------



## Deleted member 3202 (Jan 6, 2020)

nastynas said:


> minoxidil, everything else is cope


Doesn't the hair fall out if you stop using it? Or does that just apply to the head when balding?


----------



## Bewusst (Jan 6, 2020)

Gazzamogga said:


> @Bewusst might know


eyebrow transplant


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Jan 6, 2020)

Kinko said:


> Is a steroid? Any side effect? Good for Temple regrouth After dermaroller?


It's a peptide. No side effects have been reported yet but your body has a balance of copper to zinc and zinc is necessary for production of testosterone so if you're pinning GHK-Cu or using it frequently it'd probably be best to take a zinc supplement too.

It's been shown to be as effective as 5% minoxidil for hair regrowth so in combination with a dermaroller is should be quite effective, but you might also want something to deal with DHT. It will also make existing hair grow thicker. It's also very good for your skin and protects against UV rays. @x30001 never used sunscreen, just a layer of GHK-Cu.


----------



## nastynas (Jan 6, 2020)

AleksVs said:


> Doesn't the hair fall out if you stop using it? Or does that just apply to the head when balding?


i heard most of the gained hair become terminal hair after long term use, i think side effects of minoxidil are highly overrated and it is evidenced skin aging is less with foam version.

as long as you are moisturising regularly with a moisturizer you are okay


----------



## Bewusst (Jan 6, 2020)

Bewusst said:


> eyebrow transplant


Sorry, I just read the post you were quoting. To change the tilt you might want to consider Botox and/or shape them differently.


----------



## Deleted member 3202 (Jan 6, 2020)

nastynas said:


> i heard most of the gained hair become terminal hair after long term use, i think side effects of minoxidil are highly overrated and it is evidenced skin aging is less with foam version.
> 
> as long as you are moisturising regularly with a moisturizer you are okay


Yeah, I got the foam and have no sides whatsoever.


----------



## nastynas (Jan 6, 2020)

AleksVs said:


> Yeah, I got the foam and have no sides whatsoever.


how did it work for you?


----------



## Deleted member 3202 (Jan 6, 2020)

nastynas said:


> how did it work for you?


Well I only tried it with my hairline (I'm not receding, but I do have a damaged hairline from rubbing it like an autist worried about norwooding, my forehead was about 8 fingers wide, now it's 10, fml) but I will try it on the edges of my eyebrows soon, if they don't grow back (I shaved it).

But it hasn't been long enough to tell.


----------



## benignice (Jan 6, 2020)

Alarico8 said:


> It's also very good for your skin and protects against UV rays. @x30001 never used sunscreen, just a layer of GHK-Cu.


For so many reasons, please don't just use GHK-Cu as your only sun protection.


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Jan 6, 2020)

benignice said:


> For so many reasons, please don't just use GHK-Cu as your only sun protection.


Well there we go, use sunscreen too.

Doesn't change the fact it's still beneficial for that purpose and for so many others.


----------



## Kinko (Jan 6, 2020)

Alarico8 said:


> It's a peptide. No side effects have been reported yet but your body has a balance of copper to zinc and zinc is necessary for production of testosterone so if you're pinning GHK-Cu or using it frequently it'd probably be best to take a zinc supplement too.
> 
> It's been shown to be as effective as 5% minoxidil for hair regrowth so in combination with a dermaroller is should be quite effective, but you might also want something to deal with DHT. It will also make existing hair grow thicker. It's also very good for your skin and protects against UV rays. @x30001 never used sunscreen, just a layer of GHK-Cu.


I have serum niacinamide+zinc of ordinary . Now ill order this GHK-cu and out It on eyebrows Only. Thank u bro


----------



## Deleted member 4562 (Jan 6, 2020)

manletofpeace81 said:


> minox works. but you lose the gains as soon as you stop, it happened to me.


As far as I'm aware, you have to apply it for a very long period of time (18 - 24 months, sometimes even as long as 30 months) in order for the hair to "become terminal".

The theory is that hair on the face/eyebrows is different than the type of hair on the head, and that if you use it long enough, eventually the blood supply to the follicles due to minoxidil becomes self-sustaining after a period of time, unlike hair on the head. /r/minoxbeards and Youtube all have very impressive success stories with minimal amounts of shedding after stopping, even years later.

Whether or not the theory is scientifically accurate, or whether the results are truly permanent/long lasting (10+ years), I have no idea, but visually, a lot of the posts on that subreddit, along with the videos on Youtube, are very impressive.



Alarico8 said:


> It's been shown to be as effective as 5% minoxidil for hair regrowth so in combination with a dermaroller is should be quite effective, but you might also want something to deal with DHT. It will also make existing hair grow thicker. It's also very good for your skin and protects against UV rays. @x30001 never used sunscreen, just a layer of GHK-Cu.



Can it be used in the same way as described above?


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Jan 6, 2020)

Kinko said:


> I have serum niacinamide+zinc of ordinary . Now ill order this GHK-cu and out It on eyebrows Only. Thank u bro


Let me know how it goes


ɯᴉsǝɹɐupnɯ said:


> Can it be used in the same way as described above?


Believe so


----------



## Pietrosiek (Jan 6, 2020)

just faggot max with makeup


----------



## Mateusz74 (Jan 6, 2020)

Alarico8 said:


> Let me know how it goes
> 
> Believe so


How much are u supposed to use for eyebrow growth? Is it safe to use on eyelashes?


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Jan 6, 2020)

Mateusz74 said:


> How much are u supposed to use for eyebrow growth? Is it safe to use on eyelashes?


No idea, I'd just use a drop or so tbh. For eyelashes I'd rather just use a biotinyl tripeptide 1 and pentapeptide 17 serum. Those are the standard.


----------



## Mateusz74 (Jan 6, 2020)

Alarico8 said:


> No idea, I'd just use a drop or so tbh. For eyelashes I'd rather just use a biotinyl tripeptide 1 and pentapeptide 17 serum. Those are the standard.


So many peptides. Thanks for the info king. Will look into it later on


----------



## leloucheREBORN (Jan 6, 2020)

Alarico8 said:


> Minoxidil and GHK-Cu both have the same impact on hair regrowth as per actual studies, but minoxidil causes bad and aged skin in a lot of people that use it whereas GHK-Cu is very good for your skin, for wound healing and also protects the skin against UV rays.


topical or inejcting?


Alarico8 said:


> Copper Peptide Powder GHK-Cu 2:1 (10mg) - PureRawz
> 
> 
> Copper Peptide Powder GHK-Cu 2:1 (Powder. 50mg). Packaged in an in airtight, sealed vile for freshness and quality. 10-15mg scoop is included. Order online now.
> ...


r u sure this is for oral consumption? and how much mg is recommended?
I think oral it wont work because it doesnt cross the stomach barrier. Only way is oral with sublingual tablets or injecting...


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Jan 7, 2020)

leloucheREBORN said:


> topical or inejcting?
> 
> r u sure this is for oral consumption? and how much mg is recommended?
> I think oral it wont work because it doesnt cross the stomach barrier. Only way is oral with sublingual tablets or injecting...


Topical


----------



## leloucheREBORN (Jan 15, 2020)

Alarico8 said:


> Topical


thx. You used it only for faace or also for hair?


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Jan 15, 2020)

leloucheREBORN said:


> thx. You used it only for faace or also for hair?


Should work for both tbh


----------



## Almu (Jan 15, 2020)

maxmendietta said:


> You need to take it orally.


Where does it say that


----------



## gymislife (Jan 15, 2020)

Alarico8 said:


> Should work for both tbh


how are you supposed to use the GHK-cu? I wanna use it for hair regrowth and better skin


----------



## Almu (Jan 15, 2020)

Swescension said:


> Castor oil is a meme
> 
> Eyebrowserum + dye them
> https://looksmax.org/threads/found-a-good-eyebrowserum.81722/


How are the results. For how long are you using it


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Jan 15, 2020)

gymislife said:


> how are you supposed to use the GHK-cu? I wanna use it for hair regrowth and better skin


Use it topically. Keep the concentration relatively low or it'll have a negative effect.


----------



## Deleted member 4310 (Jan 15, 2020)

Almu said:


> How are the results. For how long are you using it


You have to use it consistently, results will be noticeable after a few weeks/a month and after a few months they'll be considerably thicker. It's not like people will comment on it jfl but you notice it with before and after pictures.


----------



## Deleted member 4310 (Jan 15, 2020)

ht-normie-ascending said:


> i am interested in this, do you thinj better than all the other low side treatments : like castor oil?
> 
> Also the amazon guy has 17$ shipping jfl will still buy though


Castor oil is a meme, tried myself and it's useless. The serum I linked has actual ingredients that have been proven to work. Don't remember exactly which ones but I did my research a few months ago and it was legit.


----------



## Swolepenisman (Jan 15, 2020)

Y'all wAnt bigger ones I need to Trim the inner parts of mine a bit 😂


----------



## Deleted member 4310 (Jan 15, 2020)

ht-normie-ascending said:


> ty shit is expensive but i will try it over for notbornintouppermiddleclasscels
> 
> If i have feminine brow shape that starts thick at inner spot but thins out as it goes to zygos, should I only apply on the thin part to even it out?


Yeah definitely try the thinner parts first. 

One can will last for about 100 applications and you'll only need to apply once a day so Three months.


----------



## Alexanderr (Jan 19, 2020)

I need thicker eyebrows as well. Currently using castor oil but I’m hoping puberty does the rest since your eyebrows get significantly thicker during it.


----------



## ChicoTier Bones (Jan 19, 2020)

Just fraud like women do and just fill them in


----------



## bdycope (Jan 5, 2022)

Deleted member 656 said:


> Copper Peptide Powder GHK-Cu 2:1 (10mg) - PureRawz
> 
> 
> Copper Peptide Powder GHK-Cu 2:1 (Powder. 50mg). Packaged in an in airtight, sealed vile for freshness and quality. 10-15mg scoop is included. Order online now.
> ...


not avaiable anymore, any other sources or products where it is included?
would Copper Tripeptide-1 work as well?


----------



## DivineBeing (Jan 5, 2022)

AlexBrown84 said:


> Be mulatto


eyebrow mogs me


----------

